# になろうと言った and になると言った



## narutokage

What are the differences between になろうと言った and になると言った ?


----------



## DaylightDelight

My personal perceptions:
If 犬夜叉 said 人間になろう to himself, then that would mean "I'm going to be a human."
But if he said that to anybody else, I might perceive it as "*let's* become a human (together)."

Also 人間になる (=I *become* a human) expresses stronger determination than 人間になろう (I'm going to be) or 人間になりたい (I want to be).


----------



## narutokage

Thank you


----------



## 810senior

> お前は人間になろうと言った
> →　（誰かが）お前は人間になろう（＝なるだろう）と言った
> →　お前は「人間になろう」と言った



お前は人間になろうと言った sounds to me closer like _someone said you'd be a human_(no clue if he wanted to change into a human being but someone anticipated he'd end up becoming a human anyway) or _you said we should become humans_(=they weren't humans at that point), not like _you said(=promised) you'd be a human_. Any possibility I could come up with doesn't fit in the context, though.


----------



## frequency

That's just what Inuyasha said. 言った is already the past form, so なる doesn't need to change. (It is in genkei.) _IF_ Inuyasha "wanted to be a human", he should have said so..we hearers don't know how much he wanted to be a human.


----------



## narutokage

Thank you for helping me.
After read everyone's post. I think that I already had my conclusion. Please help me check it.

   になろうと言った Said let's become/ I will become (with *want* and *attempt*)
   になると言った Said will become (just a fact).


----------



## frequency

難しいなｗ
..I'd say roughly yes. Both contain the speaker's will and hope, but if you ask in which case how Inuyasha is likely to be a human, the second one is. It sounds as if he promised that he would really become a human, if you compare it with the first one.
Indeed, in なろう Inuyasha is speaking based on his wish or attempt, not the fact and his will.

But you know, the two don't differ a lot and roughly interchangeable _if you want to_.


----------



## DaylightDelight

narutokage said:


> になると言った Said will become (just a fact).


Yes.  Or a very strong will to make that a fact.


----------



## narutokage

A fact *(a matter of fact)* also means *definitely*, "I will definitely become human" is that right ?


----------



## DaylightDelight

narutokage said:


> A fact also mean *definitely*, "I will definitely become human" is that right ?


----------



## frequency

narutokage said:


> A fact also means *definitely*, "I will definitely become human" is that right ?


In that scene? Maybe yes. So the girl believed the words told by him.


----------



## narutokage

So I'd like to change the conclusion into something like this. I think it will fit every possibility perfectly ??

になろうと言った Said let's become/ I will become (with *want* and *attempt*)
になると言った Said will become (*a matter of fact*).

"a matter of fact" can also means definitely and a very fact that people have no doubt about. (the girl actually believe it)


----------



## frequency

人間になる is a bit more two-way than なろう. 1) I will (definitely, surely, etc) become a human or 2) an alternative of なろう (wish/attempt). So roughly interchangeable.
But it might depend.

(In that scene, that speech sounds like that Inuyasha would really be a human, according to her.)


----------



## narutokage

frequency said:


> 人間になる is a bit more two-way than なろう. 1) I will (definitely, surely, etc) become a human or 2) an alternative of なろう (wish/attempt). So roughly interchangeable.
> But it might depend.
> 
> (In that scene, that speech sounds like that Inuyasha would really be a human, according to her.)


Yes, I know. when we speak about a fact, we mean that we have no doubt about it. Don't you think ?


----------



## frequency

narutokage said:


> Yes, I know. when we speak about a fact, we mean that we have no doubt about it. Don't you think ?


Yes, good. When you narutokage are very sure that you're a lot likely to become a human, say 人間になる.


----------



## narutokage

frequency said:


> Yes, good. When you narutokage are very sure that you're a lot likely to become a human, say 人間になる.


わたしは人間になろう :v


----------



## ktdd

narutokage said:


> わたしは人間になろう


Hmm, you seem less confident than Monkey D. Luffy, whose famous line is:
俺はルフィ！海賊王になる男だ！(I'm Luffy! The Man Who's Gonna Be King of the Pirates!)
Just saying~


----------



## narutokage

ktdd said:


> Hmm, you seem less confident than Monkey D. Luffy, whose famous line is:
> 俺はルフィ！海賊王になる男だ！(I'm Luffy! The Man Who's Gonna Be King of the Pirates!)
> Just saying~
> View attachment 20358 View attachment 20359



King of the Pirates ? *Crap*... I'm gonna be Hokage...






Just kidding ^^ Have good day, my friend ^^


----------

